# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  MIghtyDuck's Workbook

## MightyDuck

Right so i have decided to join this course, call me Tom.
I have been focusing on Lucid Dreaming for the past week, i was aware of it before but never got really into all the different stuff and eventually sort of gave up.
Anyway i will put my dreams in here in a short form, i often don't have time to write out my dreams in full. Im British so my dates go day/month/year what else...   oh right, i will post my time asleep each night and any small awakenings i have, also i will talk about different techniques i use, i will log every night here but if i have a serious dream i will put it in my DJ and post a link here, away here they are:

----------


## MightyDuck

15/05/2012: 
Got to sleep at 10:45 (30 minutes later than usual as someone in my school house, oh I'm in a boarding school  :smiley:  , was playing loud music)
Woke up briefly at some point around 4:00 , forgot to DEILD or RC  ::doh:: 
Slept again, i definitely did dream but i only remember fragments which are:
A spider in my school dorm
A friend of mine telling me she is lesbian
Brief flashes of cities

I woke up at 6:20 (I have a weird natural WBTB thing going on and always wake up around 6:00)
Took a loo break and decided to try a EILD with my earphones and a iPhone alarm, (i downloaded an app that lets me play a song as an alarm)
I chose Non je ne regrette rein  because it is a song i associate with dreaming after, i watched Inception.
But I couldn't get to sleep and when it got to 6:55 i figured i would give it a break.
Anyway that was my night.

----------


## MightyDuck

16/05/20012
I had some strange dreams tonight and have posted them in my DJ
here is the LINK

----------


## MightyDuck

17/05/2012
One whole dream but quite short:
I was in a spanish city with a friend and we were shopping, i remember walking around a lot and eating once or twice.
It was night and we went to a cathedral and i was amazed at how the front was lit up yet the rest seemed to be in complete darkness. I thought about it poetically,
i mean i started thinking out a poem about it in my dream.
And a fragment:
I was in the car with my family and it was dark and then suddenly it was daytime, they told me i had been asleep but i said i hadn't it was like i time travelled or something.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! Keep up with the DJ'ing and you'll have many dreams a night soon.

----------


## MightyDuck

19/05/2012
Strange dreams, none of them whole.
Fragment one:
 I remember a long pedestrian bridge over a river, but it was inside? Anyway there was a costa offs on it and i ordered a danish, then decided instead to have a scone. Anyway bit strange but that is all i remembered.
Fragment two:
Very hazy, can't quite remember this one, but something to do with cooking and my parents, all i know is that it did happen.

Not quite as good as i would have liked but anyway.

----------


## MightyDuck

20/05/2012
Put this one in my DJ. real shame as when i woke up i remembered the dream but have now written it down an hour later and can only remember a fragment.
Any way here is the LINK

----------


## MightyDuck

21/05/2012
Had a really busy night. 
The longest period of lucidity i have had so far, yet still thats quite short.
Here is the LINK

----------


## MightyDuck

22/05/2012
Really lazy of me, but i haven't been writing down my dreams as soon as i wake up. This means that i keep on forgetting them before i get to the computer (some 11 minutes after i have woken up) and write them down. From now on i will scribble down important details on a piece of paper. 
Anyway here is the link to the fragments i had:
LINK

----------


## MightyDuck

23/05/2012
I Had a REALLY good night except for the fact that there were no lucids  ::roll:: 
Anyway here is the 
LINK

----------


## MightyDuck

24/05/2012
Only one dream last night, bit disappointing i actually believed i was going to have a lucid! Here is the LINK
Anyway i think my WBTB is helping with getting dreams and helping with my recall as i often have a dream just before i do it which i then write down before sleeping again.
Anyway i think now i will try WILD as well as WBTB, i think it may be effective, i quite like the look of Geff's free fall.
Any thoughts or advice for starting out WILDing?

----------


## MightyDuck

17/06/2012
Hey guys,
I know i have been dormant for a while (pardon the sleeping pun  :wink2:  )
I have still been working on my dreaming just not writing them up on the website,
I am planning to start again now that the competition is coming up again and my exams are practically over.
Last night i had a fe dreams, one strange suoer hero one, which ended in becoming lucid and turning into a flying dream.
Recently i have been working towards getting certain objects, i have acquired the subtle knife from His dark materials,
and i am also planning on getting a Harry Potter wand,
Just thought i would give an update  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Ah that's great! I love flying dreams. I also had the idea that I'd collect different things. I did look for my "dream weapon" but only found worthless weapons. Anyways what I first thought about getting was a bag like Hermione has in Harry Potter. It'll be endless. Or just put everything in my pocket and expect to find it there whenever I reach down and look.

----------


## MightyDuck

24/06/2012
Small dream this evening nothing great, i was in my garage speaking to a friend and using a broom  ::?: 
It was a little strange.

----------


## MightyDuck

I have been trying to use just things from books or movies, because I am not very good at imagining my own weapons and i have very fixed images of things from books and movies, hence the harry potter wand and the subtle knife,
When I'm dreaming I tend to just use TK as my weapon  ::D:

----------


## MightyDuck

26/06/12
Absolutely brilliant night tonight, unfortunately i don't have so long to write it down.
I had one fairly long dream in my first sleep, it was about an exam i am taking tomorrow. 
I then woke at 6:00 and did a WBTB, i then had a Minor Lucid, i didn't stabilize and lost my lucidity later.
I then had another dream after the failed lucid and it was about school and an exam, but not so specific as the other one, there were also potato things, which i was eating out of a bucket, and i could really taste them.
I think that was the first time i have properly eaten something in a dream  ::D:  
Very exciting!

----------


## MightyDuck

27/06/2012
Ok tonight i had my usual WBTB but as for Lucids nothing at all.
But the dream i did have was incredible.
I was in the harry potter world and i was Harry Potter, i still looked like myself but was called Harry.
I was walking through a forest with Hagrid, Hermione, Ron and Fang.
There was a lot of snow. This didn't happen in the books, but we came to a large stadium and there were lots of people.  
Then a large flying machine came to us and it had a large screen on it. We basically were being attacked and i think it was the ministry for some reason.
Anyway we started running, and then there were ministry agents everywhere. I ran back through the forest and fired a couple of spells. I eventually came out into a city, i ran down a street and broke a car window and got in, the keys were in the engine so i drove the car out of the city. I went to a nearby pub outside the city, the people who owned it were magical and they let me in. I hid there for a bit.
The ministry agents came to he house and there was a small fight but we won. After the fight ended I saw hogwarts, i telelported or something similar and as i walked towards the school i could feel my real body lying in bed, and no matter how hard i tried to keeo the image in my mind i eventually woke up.
Sorry this isn't very detailed but I have an exam at 9:00 am today so after this I will put more attention into my dream journal and workbook.
 ::D:

----------


## MightyDuck

28/06/2012
Wow tonight i had one of the most amazing lucids yet, posting it in my DJ.
HERE it is.

----------


## MightyDuck

30/06/2012
Pretty good night, but forgot to do any of my objectives. 
Here is the link to my DJ

----------


## MightyDuck

02/07/2012
Lucid again tonight but i woke up quickly so didn't get very good recall.
Anyway here it is:
02/07/2012 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MightyDuck

04/07/2012
Very short Lucid tonight among other dreams. 
HERE is the link.

----------

